# New 60g, Tell me what you think!



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

I just finished my setup on my new 60g.

Dimensions: 4'x2'x1'
Filter: Penguin 350b (another on its way)
Heater: Marineland Visi-therm Deluxe 300w (Wishing i wouldve gotten a stealth)
Lighting: Stock, 2 24'' 50/50 80watt total & DIY Moonlights
DIY undergravel jets
Substrate: Spectra Stone - Deep River Regular - 75 pounds
Lots of Sandstone and Michigan Feildstone
Two peices of Petrified Wood from petrified forest @ right of tank (dont know how we got it, but we had some at my house!)
All plants are fake
2 Large peices of Mopani driftwood to create arch.



















Right now I am in the process of cycling it so no fish yet.
I just wanted to get your opinions on the tank and if you think i should change anything. 
Also, suggestions on stocking would be very welcomed, I was however hoping to stick to CA/SA

Tell me what you think!

- Thanks!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I like the layout and colors of your rocks with the green of the "plants". 
It will be neutral enough to show off the fish you select.

I don't know CA/SA, or what is available in your area, but from the cookie cutter for 55g in the Library my choice would be:
5 gymnogeophagus meridionalis 
6 emperor tetra
2 bn plecost.

Oh my, the pics of the gymnogeophagus meridionalis are purdy. (  Hope I spelled it correctly.)

Post pics when the fish go in.
:thumb:


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

Looks awesome! :thumb:

If I had that tank I would throw in a school of emperor tetras and a few fire mouths.


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

I dont think a penguin 350 is going to be enough filtration, so dont stock too heavy


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

*NYjets51*
i know, i only have 1 penguin 350 filter at this time. i got them half off and could onyl get 1 right away, the other should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

very nice! Its fine just like that


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

I agree very nice cool driftwood. More pics when you get fish pleeez!! :thumb:


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

im glad you all like it. i will definatly post pics when i get fish in it. it will be a while tho as the tank is cycling and im terribly indecisive. i was leaning towards apistos but am unsure now because the ph of the water around here is 7.6 and i would most likey need an RO unit. and i dont have the money to get one right now. so we will see, thanks for your comments


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

Zack, there are a few species of Apistos that you could keep in that ph, and maybe even get them to breed , if that is your goal. Look into cacatuoides, borelli, or agasizzi.
I have bred cacatuoides and borelli in water with a ph of 7.6. Agasizzi can easily be kept in that water but it may be harder to get them to breed. 
Apistos are an awesome little fish and I think your tank would make a wonderful home for some. :thumb:


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Eric C.*
thanks alot, i will definatly look into those, if i did go with them, how many do you think i could stock, and could i mix species of apistos. im really new to apistos so im still learning. thanks again.


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

I wouldn't mix species for fear of hybridization, but if breeding isn't your objective then you could do it. 
In a tank that size you should start with 2-3 males and 6-8 females. Their interaction is very entertaining and rewarding. Apistos are alot of fun.
Check out this site: http://forum.apistogramma.com/
A lot of very knowledgeable people there that can help you learn all that you need to know. 
Good luck and post up pics when you're done.


----------



## slimbolen99 (Apr 28, 2006)

looks like the saint louis arch in driftwood! cool! If i were doing a SA tank on this size I would do some bolivian or blue rams, about 24 cardinal tetras, 12 hatchets, and some cories. Pretty basic, but you would have a lot of action and color in the tank.

You could also do a firemouth / platy combination; which I've had some success with in the past. Try to buy six small firemouths; let them pair off and sell the excess; about 24 or so platys would provide some color and free fish food!


----------



## slimbolen99 (Apr 28, 2006)

looks like the saint louis arch in driftwood! cool! If i were doing a SA tank on this size I would do some bolivian or blue rams, about 24 cardinal tetras, 12 hatchets, and some cories. Pretty basic, but you would have a lot of action and color in the tank.

You could also do a firemouth / platy combination; which I've had some success with in the past. Try to buy six small firemouths; let them pair off and sell the excess; about 24 or so platys would provide some color and free fish food!


----------



## slimbolen99 (Apr 28, 2006)

looks like the saint louis arch in driftwood! cool! If i were doing a SA tank on this size I would do some bolivian or blue rams, about 24 cardinal tetras, 12 hatchets, and some cories. Pretty basic, but you would have a lot of action and color in the tank.

You could also do a firemouth / platy combination; which I've had some success with in the past. Try to buy six small firemouths; let them pair off and sell the excess; about 24 or so platys would provide some color and free fish food!


----------



## slimbolen99 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hmmm...I don't think I hit "submit" enough times...MODS -- could you delete for me?


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

*slimbolen99*
by the time you had posted i had pretty much made up my mind, however, my stocking list is almost identical to yours. i plan on:

5 Bolivian Rams
10 Rummynose Tetra
15 Cardinal Tetra or Neons, whatever i can get.
and 4 corys

Thanks everyone for your comments, i will post pics when fish are in!


----------

